# Dlink DNS-321 NAS HDD Samba problem



## bumblebee25 (May 15, 2010)

Hi all!

Here is my problem :

I just hooked a Dlink DNS-321 NAS Drive to my Dlink router and connected to it via OS X (v10.6.3). I think I configured all as it should be...

The folder Volume_1 appears on my desktop but when I try to copy files I get that message for some files only !?!


```
The operation cant be completed because you dont have permission to access some of the items.
```

Any idea what can be the problem ?

Thanks

Bumblebee25


----------



## MisterMe (May 15, 2010)

Your concerns about your hardware are misplaced. You have a permissions issue. You don't have proper permissions to either read or write or both to the NAS.


----------



## gsahli (May 15, 2010)

Try this command in Terminal:
sudo chflags nouchg /Volumes/Volume_1
(I'm guessing that Volume_1 is the drive's name?)
sudo means superuser do - it asks for password - type your admin password, and don't be surprised that it doesn't let you see it as you type.
Now you can highlight the drive and "get Info" (command-i) and set permissions as desired.


----------



## bumblebee25 (May 16, 2010)

Thanks All for your help...

I tried sudo chflags nouchg /Volumes/Volume_1 and it didn't change anything... 

I'm logged on my NAS as admin and the drive has read/write permissions.

The problem is that it cannot copy SOME of my files... For example, CopyTest.txt cannot be moved/copied over to Volume_1 but another txt file can... It's weird... Same for PSD files, some can be copied other no...

This is the terminal rights i Have : drwxrwxrwx

I'm just lost here... :s


----------



## bumblebee25 (May 16, 2010)

Can it be a Workgroup thing?


----------



## gsahli (May 16, 2010)

I don't have one of those, so I'm kind of giving you "ideas" here...
If it's only some files, do some folders have different permissions? Or aren't "shared?"
What OS is the NAS running?


----------



## dbourque (Jun 15, 2010)

Did you ever get this resolved? I am setting up a DNS-321 and am also having permissions problems.  I think it might be with the DNS, as I tried creating folders when logged in, and I couldn't do it from either Windows or Mac machines.


----------

